
Michael Bloomberg Targets Attorneys General with Ads on Carbon Emissions - davidf18
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/07/us/politics/michael-bloomberg-state-attorneys-general-carbon-emissions.html
======
davidf18
Much of the air pollution in the Northeastern and MidAtlantic states comes
from coal powered power plants as far away as the Midwest (a few years ago
there was a large judgement against American Electric Power [AEP]) because of
pollution caused by their Midwestern plants).

The air pollution causes not only more asthma attacks (26,000 hospitalizations
in NYC each year) but also cause cardiovascular attacks in female elderly (PM
2.5). Controlling air pollution not only improves the quality of live and
results in fewer deaths but saves large sums of health care costs.

